# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > طلبات الزبونات >  عرض منتجاتكم

## السيدة الحلوه

*السلام عليكم


حابة اعرض منتجاتج من دخون عطور مخاوير .......الخ
اعرض منتجاتج على السناب وانستقرام والتوكتوك
اعرض منتجاتج بنسبة او ازيد على سعرج
اللي حابة تتواصل معاي على الواتساب 0525063605
مشكورين على دعمكم*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

مساعدة 
لمحبين المحاشي 
فديتكم وين اقدر احصل مكينة آلة عين جمل رقمها... 
الشارقة-دبي-ابوظبي-راس الخيمة 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه 
دلكة سودانيه 
عرض منتجاتكم 
دريول عربي جامعي من نوع خاص مواليد السعوديه 
عروض للخياطه

----------


## ام الوشا

دلكة وعطورات

----------


## Albarq

*البرق لتوصيل الطلبات* 

*الشركة الرائدة المرخصة داخل دولة الإمارات منذ 4 سنوات*
*الدقة في المواعيد و الخدمة المميزة*
*توصيل الطلبات في نفس اليوم لكافة مناطق الإمارات*
*الطلبات المبردة 50 درهم*
*الطلبات العادية 30 درهم* 

*للتواصل على الرقم 0543530351*

----------


## المغتربة1

السلام عليكم 
ممكن عرض منتوجات من خارج الإمارات وبالتحديد من ألمانيا ؟

----------

